# What sorts of Frogs are these wee beasties?



## Earthling (Feb 29, 2008)

Got a few of these hopping about. Anyone know what species they are...? Anything wacky about them? Like maybe they worship a nonexistant being or something......


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

The first one is a perons:
http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/peroni/


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 29, 2008)

The second looks like it may be ornatus:

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Opisthodon/ornatus/


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 29, 2008)

The last 2 are spotted grass frogs (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis). Pretty common, at least on the east coast and pattern is quite variable. Scientologists by faith too.:|


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry to disagree with you Tiliqua but the last 2 pics look more like Limno. (Opisphedon)ornatus.

Even though the makings and colour almost match tasmaniensis exactly, the more robust build and lack of a distinct glandular fold above the jaw give it away.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies fellow Earthlings. I was getting all excited about meeting a scientologist.....but not to be by the looks.
My neighbour often sees these wee ornatus borrowing into the ground, which matches the ornatus behaviour, so that looks like what they are.

Heres a couple of other pics for your viewing pleasure.
Good ol green tree frog and a Gehyra variegata and lastly what looks to be a wee Underwoodisaurus sphyrurus, however Im unsure as of eye colouration and different locale to normal....:?


----------



## Mark Newton (Feb 29, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Thanks for the replies fellow Earthlings. I was getting all excited about meeting a scientologist.....but not to be by the looks.


 

I have to agree, it doesnt look like _tasmaniensis_ to me. Why would anyone be excitied about meeting a scientologist?? I would be thankful he/she went elsewhere.


----------



## hornet (Feb 29, 2008)

Earthling said:


> and lastly what looks to be a wee Underwoodisaurus sphyrurus, however Im unsure as of eye colouration and different locale to normal....:?



Thats a Heteronotia binoei. Bynoes gecko


----------



## Earthling (Mar 1, 2008)

hornet said:


> Thats a Heteronotia binoei. Bynoes gecko


 
Cheers for that Hornet...I will have to start reading the words more inbetween the pretty pictures in my herp books.....:lol:


----------



## Earthling (Mar 4, 2008)

Got another frog to ID if anybody would like to. I think its another burrowing frog but not sure.
It was in some Garden refuse i was moving around...possibly in some dirt amongst it.


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 4, 2008)

One of my favourites, a great barred!
I will go get the scientific name and a link for you, I can never remember how to spell Mixo fasc? you'll see lol


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 4, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Mixophyes/fasciolatus/


Mixophyes fasciolatus


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats another ornate burrowing frog,they are pretty variable.They usually have barred legs as well.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks meshe and pike. The skin doesnt look like a mixophyes and locale is different too...bit further west.
Another ornate! Looks very similiar in body....just colouration when I have a good squiz.
Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## S.I.D (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> Sorry to disagree with you Tiliqua but the last 2 pics look more like Limno. (Opisphedon)ornatus.
> 
> Even though the makings and colour almost match tasmaniensis exactly, the more robust build and lack of a distinct glandular fold above the jaw give it away.


 
WOW Vet?


----------



## Cheesecake (Mar 4, 2008)

S.I.D said:


> WOW Vet?


 
No... just an overly obsessed naturalist!


----------



## cris (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> Sorry to disagree with you Tiliqua but the last 2 pics look more like Limno. (Opisphedon)ornatus.
> 
> Even though the makings and colour almost match tasmaniensis exactly, the more robust build and lack of a distinct glandular fold above the jaw give it away.



What is Opisphedon? a new genus?

Also frogs arnt desperate enough to make up gods, they are just content to live and breed while they can without having to make stuff up to feel better about the death of their own kind.


----------



## Cheesecake (Mar 5, 2008)

_Opisthodon_ (Oops... spelt incorrectly in my first post!) is the genus recently created for 2 former spp. of _Limnodynastes_ (_ornatus_ and _spenceri_). The change was published in the Amphibian Tree of Life (Frost et al. 2006).

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 5, 2008)

cris said:


> What is Opisphedon? a new genus?
> 
> Also frogs arnt desperate enough to make up gods, they are just content to live and breed while they can without having to make stuff up to feel better about the death of their own kind.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Earthling (Mar 12, 2008)

Found another frog whilst transplanting a pine.
Bit bigger then the other frogs around, being about 9cm long.
Any thoughts as to Species?
Oh and he was also under ground.


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a Banjo.


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 12, 2008)

Probable a northern,

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Limnodynastes/terraereginae/


----------



## Earthling (Mar 12, 2008)

meshe1969 said:


> Probable a northern,
> 
> http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Limnodynastes/terraereginae/


 
Yes I think youve got it! Thanks for that, I apreciate it.
Nice looker isnt he?
I noticed on all distribution maps I looked at, hes not meant to be where he is.....hes about 250kms too far west. 
Is there a particular mob that would be interested in that info?


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 12, 2008)

There are a few different Banjos and they are very similar, can you give me a town and I will check.

This shows some of the distribution, but it doesn't cover yours I don't think?

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Limnodynastes/dumerili/


----------



## JasonL (Mar 12, 2008)

In general 250km is nothing, reptiles are found outside their "ranges" all the time, usually it isn't recorded though.


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.frogsaustralia.net.au/frogs/display.cfm?frog_id=44

This distribution map seems a bit broader?


----------



## eipper (Mar 12, 2008)

HI all,

The first frog could iher be Litoria rothi or L. peroni...without a side on shot it is hard to confirm..distribution may help

The next few frogs are O. ornatus the genus recently validated by the work of Frost in the USA(the Australian component was mainly done by Steve Donnellan).

The last frog looks like Limnodynastes terrareginae, they are often transported around in plants etc.....also a note on distributions.....many books have faults, different resources give different results.....eg if you search a species distribution on a Museum site you get the records for that Museum or that wildlife dept etc.

They do not take into account translocated specimens.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------

